# Παρουσίαση βιβλίου: Θηλυκές φαλλοκράτισσες: οι γυναίκες και η κουλτούρα του ξέκωλου



## Earion (Jan 25, 2012)

*Η Ariel Levi στην Αθήνα για την παρουσίαση του βιβλίου της “Θηλυκές Φαλλοκράτισσες” (την Πέμπτη 26-1-2012 στον Ιανό, Σταδίου 24, στις 7.00 μ.μ.) *



nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω πια ποιο είναι το σωστό νήμα για αυτά τα θηλυκά. Αλλά έγινε το αγγλικό _Female Chauvinist Pigs: Women and the Rise of Raunch Culture_ στα ελληνικά *Θηλυκές φαλλοκράτισσες : Οι γυναίκες και η ανερχόμενη κουλτούρα του ξέκωλου*...



Η Άριελ Λίβι, συγγραφέας του βιβλίου _Θηλυκές φαλλοκράτισσες: οι γυναίκες και η ανερχόμενη κουλτούρα του ξέκωλου_ (μετάφραση Νίκη Σταυρίδη, Εκδόσεις Κουκκίδα) θα βρίσκεται στην Αθήνα από τις 22 έως τις 27 Ιανουαρίου 2012 για να παρουσιάσει το βιβλίο της.

H Άριελ Λίβι είναι συνεργάτιδα του περιοδικού _The New Yorker_ από το 2008. Στο παρελθόν έχει συνεργαστεί με το _New York Magazine_ γράφοντας για προσωπικότητες από την Αντρέα Ντβόρκιν ως την Ντονατέλα Βερζάτσε. Έχει επίσης γράψει άρθρα για το _New York Times Book Review_, το _Vogue_, το _Slate_, το _Elle_, τη _Washington Post_, το _Men’s Journal_ και το _Blender _καθώς και για πολλές εφημερίδες και περιοδικά του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου.
Το Ιούνιο/Ιούλιο του 2009 συμπεριλήφθηκε στον κατάλογο «Σαράντα κάτω των 40» ο οποίος αναφέρεται σε άτομα με σημαντική επιρροή. Τα θέματα που την απασχολούν είναι οι ρόλοι των φύλων, η λεσβιακή κουλτούρα, η χρήση ουσιών, τα είδωλα της λαϊκής κουλτούρας όπως εκφράζονται μέσα από το _Sex and the City_. Έχει κάνει κριτική στις πορνογραφικού τύπου σειρές της αμερικανικής τηλεόρασης όπως το _Girls gone wild_.

Για το βιβλίο και τη συγγραφέα έγραψαν:

Έχει σημασία ότι την επίθεση ενάντια στα «θηλυκά φαλλοκρατικά γουρούνια» (κατά το male chauvinist pigs) και στη σύγχρονη κουλτούρα του ξέκωλου δεν την εξαπολύει κάποια υπερσυντηρητική, σεμνότυφη Αμερικανίδα, που θα μπορούσε σήμερα να είναι ακτιβίστρια του Tea Party, αλλά μια νεαρή δημοσιογράφος του περιοδικού The New Yorker (τριάντα ενός ετών ήταν το 2005, όταν πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε το βιβλίο της), κόρη γονιών με φεμινιστικές ιδέες και φεμινίστρια η ίδια, όπως αυτοπροσδιορίζεται, αλλά με ανοιχτά μάτια για τη μονολιθικότητα και τις ακρότητες του φεμινισμού της προηγούμενης από τη δική της γενιάς.
Δεν είναι άραγε παράδοξο ότι η «νέα σεξουαλική αναρχία» συμπίπτει με την κυριαρχία του πολιτικού συντηρητισμού στον δυτικό κόσμο, ιδιαίτερα στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες; Όχι, δεν είναι παράδοξο, απαντάει η Ariel Levy και έχει δίκιο. Η κουλτούρα του ξέκωλου δεν σηματοδοτεί μια εξέγερση ενάντια στις κυρίαρχες αξίες αλλά το αντίθετο, είναι υποδειγματική περίπτωση συμμόρφωσης με την πρώτιστη επιταγή του σύγχρονου καπιταλισμού: για να υπάρχεις, πρέπει να καταναλώνεις συνεχώς, από εμπορεύματα μέχρι εμπειρίες, που και αυτές ανάγονται σε εμπορεύματα.

Δημοσθένης Κούρτοβικ, Τα Νέα/Βιβλιοδρόμιο, 3-4/9/11​
Όσο και αν ο τίτλος λειτουργεί παραπλανητικά, έχουµε να κάνουµε µε µια πολύ σοβαρή περίπτωση «πολιτισµικής δηµοσιογραφίας» (cultural journalism), η οποία δεν µας εξηγεί απλώς γιατί πολλές γυναίκες εσχάτως συµπεριφέρονται «σαν άνδρες» (τα κοµµάτια που αφορούν την αµερικανική σειρά «Sex and the City» είναι ενδεικτικά), αλλά προσπαθεί να εντάξει το φαινόµενο στις ιστορικές και κοινωνικές µεταλλάξεις µιας κουλτούρας που µοιάζει µε εµποροπανήγυρη.

Γρηγόρης Μπέκος, ΒΗΜΑβιβλία, 19/6/11​


----------

